# Upgraded mini-lathe



## BarryW

A great little lathe and area for work..


----------



## a1Jim

Looks like in well do the job.


----------



## jstegall

I have the same old model as yours…I did not get one for my 65th so I am going to mount a DC motor on it and then use that for my variable speed. But I am seriously consdidering buying the jet mini for my 66th. I tried for a long time to find one (Jet mini) that needed a motor so I could use the DC on that, but I will give up in September if I don't get find one by then.
Good looking stand btw.

Edit to add ing


----------



## Sawdust2

John
I thought of that, too. But the base is 2" too small, you need to do some drilling and some adding of metal to make the motor fit. It's 4" in the new one.
If I farmed it out it would be between $75-100. If I screwed it up I would be out the $109 for the motor kit.
For $20 more I got the real deal, no hassles.

Some new guy will buy my old one off Craig's list and two people will be happy.

A friend has the Jet mini. I've used it. It's nice. It's not $400 nicer.
Lee


----------



## jstegall

"It's not $400 nicer." Boy do I agree with that! I had it worked out to add the motor underneath on a separate shelf. The problem I had that stopped me (so far) was that the shaft on my DC motor is larger than the pulley size (hole through it). I got my motor very cheap and I got my lathe many moons ago. So I would not have much tied up in it. It also is a larger motor (overkill).
I am also looking at making my own lathe using some materials that I have picked up over the years…headstock, tail stock, and ways. But I have been saying that for years too. I would like to get back to turning larger things though which is just not possible with the Carba Tec. I do like the color scheme on the new one.

Is that a larger lathe behind your new one?

john


----------



## waukez

Looks like your old lathe has a cutaway table for cutting large flat things like collection plates. Some one will definatly like that on craigs list.


----------

